# The Joys of Co-Sleeping



## JenniO11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sponsored Content

*The Joys of Co-Sleeping *

Every night, millions of mothers and babies the world over enjoy the benefits of sleeping close to one another. Many cultures traditionally practice safe co-sleeping, and mothers throughout the world have discovered its many joys and conveniences. Here at Mothering, many mamas are already practicing safe, convenient co-sleeping, while new mamas and mamas-to-be may still be considering their options.

Research by Dr. James McKenna, director of the Mother-Baby Sleep Laboratory at the University of Notre Dame, showed that mothers and babies who sleep close to one another enjoy similar "protective sleep" patterns. Mothers experience a heightened awareness of their baby's presence - a "nighttime sleep harmony" - that protects baby. The co-sleeping mother is more, not less, aware if her baby is in danger. Additionally, babies who sleep close to their mothers enjoy "protective arousal," a state of sleep that enables them to more easily awaken if their health is in danger or they are having breathing difficulties. Co-sleeping also makes breastfeeding easier, as many MDC mamas have learned when their babes are young.


The *Arm's Reach CO-SLEEPER*® bassinet attaches securely to the side of any adult bed and allows parents to keep their little ones close all night. With your baby close by, you can rest easy knowing that you'll be able to hear and feel any movement and respond immediately to your baby's cries. Your baby will feel soothed by your presence and the deep breaths you take as you sleep, and you won't have to worry about your baby being down the hallway or even across the room - they'll be right within arm's reach.

The *Arm's Reach CO-SLEEPER* comes in a variety of sizes, styles and colors and was voted by Mothering members to win the 2011 Best of Mothering Seal in the co-sleeping category last month.

Visit ArmsReach.com to see more styles and learn more.

Left: The Arm's Reach new Cambria in Wood Quilted Poly Toffee

*What real Mothering mamas are saying about the Arm's Reach CO-SLEEPER:*

"I have an arms-reach mini and it is wonderful! I can usually put DS in when he is ready for bed around 7 and know that he is safe!"
"We find it is very easy to use....We think it is the best purchase we have made for our DD so far."
"We have had the mini since 2004 and I love love love it! As PP m



entioned, Arm's reach makes a height kit, and the mini size was great for our small room."

Right: The Arm's Reach CO-SLEEPER Mini

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1180356/arms-reach-mini-question

*Why do YOU co-sleep? Tell us all about your co-sleeping experiences by replying to this thread!*

- Jennifer


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

We co sleep, in the same room and bed, because it allows me to be there for my daughter while still allowing my body to rest.


----------



## jill the pill (Jul 31, 2011)

My DD sleeps with me in the crook of my arm. Not the most comfortable position for me but she sleeps the best when cuddled up right next to me. She is only 2 months old and is sleeping through the night.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

We co-sleep because I can't imagine sending my baby off to sleep alone in the dark. We breastfeed so its easier for nighttime nursing to have them right there. At first I wasn't sold on co-sleeping, but now I can't imagine waking up without my children right there. So far many of our best memories and moments are a night falling asleep to our son's singing or waking up to sleepy baby smiles. By far one of our best parenting decisions.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

I co-sleep because I couldn't fathom NOT co-sleeping. It's convenient and allows me and my baby to get as much sleep as possible while still nursing on demand. It's comforting for both of us and I agree with the PP that waking up to a smiling baby is the best way in the world to start my day. It goes along with all of my ideals about attachment parenting as well. The bottom line is that while it doesn't work for everyone, it definitely works for us.


----------



## mediocrewitch (May 22, 2011)

I never considered any other arrangement, and I've never been sorry! My little guy has been a frequent nurser from the beginning, so I can't imagine having to get up and stumble down the hall 3 or 4 times a night! Makes me wonder about all the women who tell me "Oh I couldn't sleep in the same room with my baby- I need my sleep! I wouldn't get any sleep if he wasn't with me!!

It is just so precious having him curled up against me with his little feet tucked up into my tummy....waking in the night and being able to put my hand on him and feel his breathing and nuzzle his fuzzy little head.....and waking up to watch his sleeping face so sweet with the emotions flitting across his features and his happy smile when he wakes and I'm right there. I'll be sad when he's ready for his own bed!!!


----------



## excalabra (Nov 30, 2011)

I love cosleeping for many reasons but the main ones right now is that, as a single mother, my son keeps me from being lonely at night and he is a little heater in the frigid Ohio winter!


----------



## DarkLotus (Dec 22, 2011)

We co-sleep in a family bed. It's me and my two kids. My oldest slept in my arms until my baby was born last year. Now the baby sleeps in my arms and my oldest sleeps hugging me. My oldest breastfed until the age two and my baby will go as long as he wants to as well. Bed sharing has also led to bonding and has created an independent well attached aspect in her personality.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

We have an Arms Reach mini, and have it set up already for our second baby. Co-sleeping made things SO much easier, especially during the newborn period. We felt better with baby safe and sound, and next to us.


----------



## coffeegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I only only coslept with my daughter for a couple of months. But I can definitely say that if I hadn't done that I probably wouldn't have been able to get a good night's sleep every night when she was a noob. Also my milk would probably have dried up long before it actually did. And it was nice, just me and bb in the bed. With my DH and the baby, it was a bit crowded. :/


----------

